# Point Nepean, Victoria



## thepetrolhead (May 1, 2010)

Hi all.
Firstly apologies. Compared to some of the other reports on Derelict Places this one will not be the most inspiring. This is my first post and its more of an experiment to see how it works. If all is well the there will be many more to come from the relatively untapped source that is Victoria (Australia).
I am originally from Somerset but have been living here for some years now so i hope to submit reports that can live up to the standards of the rest of the worlds contributions. 

Point Nepean is the very tip of the Mornington Peninsula which extends all the way down the East side of Port Phillip Bay from Melbourne. It was heavily defended during the first and second world wars and is famous for firing the first allied shots of both the first and second world wars. Both times the shots were to halt the passage of escaping enemy ships from the Bay enabling their capture. 
These days the point is a national park and therefore all the bunkers and gun emplacements are preserved for visitors. The only areas that are restricted are certain areas still used by the military and the beaches (so thats of course where i headed). There is apparently lots of unexploded ordinance on the point and one of Australias former Prime Ministers (Harold Holt) was lost to the savage tides and currents so this is the reason for the restrictions. Many of the bunkers and emplacements are still accessible and i will add interior pics if people are interested. 
Thanks for your patience. More mouth watering stuff to come.






Looking West from the point.




A gun emplacement viewed from the watch tower




The point looking back East. Left is the bay side and right is the Bass Straight (sharks!)




[/IMG]Infrared Bunker on the very tip of the point




A big thing on the beach. Any ideas?




An old pipeline going out to sea




Cheviot Beach


----------



## RichardB (May 1, 2010)

Sounds interesting but you might want to have another go at posting the photos.


----------



## the harvester (May 1, 2010)

Excellent stuff, great report, the bunkers are great, love stuff of this kin and want to be on that beach now! thanks for posting this up.


----------



## Foxylady (May 1, 2010)

thepetrolhead said:


> ...Many of the bunkers and emplacements are still accessible and i will add interior pics if people are interested...



Yes please!!! 
Very nice first report. Beautiful location...love the rusty goodness on the beach. I look forward to seeing your future explores.
Welcome to DP.


----------



## smileysal (May 2, 2010)

Agree with Foxy, definitely would love to see more pics from here, and also the interiors. Looks a fantastic place. Love seeing the rusty remnants of pipeline and various other bits and pieces lying around on the beach. (Such a shame, it's so far away, i'd have been here like a shot  ).

Thank you for sharing. 

 Sal


----------



## krela (May 2, 2010)

It never occurred to me that Australia would have coastal defences for some reason. Thanks for sharing and look forward to seeing more.


----------



## oldscrote (May 2, 2010)

Bill Bryson visited this place in his book :down under: so its nice to see what it looks like.Not actually coastal defences but a firing range.The place is apparently infested with flies and the bunkers are full of spiders so I guess care is needed when doing internal shots.Great pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## thepetrolhead (May 4, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments. Im really pleased that someone found my first (lightweight) report of interest. As promised here are some more pics. You can expect another report of an entirely different nature very soon...


----------



## Deegee99 (May 4, 2010)

Ah was wondering what the interior of the place looked like, plus I now get the picture of what the place looks like much better now. Thanks for that


----------

